# Looking for clean XM integration - '03 A6



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the HU isn't SAT ready since there isn't a button for it. I wish there was because I like factory integration - even if it means buying parts from the aftermarket.
What can I use to make this possible? Since most SAT radios are just too big IMO an there's no way I'm sticking it in a vent or to my wood trim, am I out of luck?
Is there something I could buy that uses an AUX port like I hear some people are using?
Thanks


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Looking for clean XM integration - '03 A6 (sundaydriver)*

using an aux input (like a blitsafe) and then using an aftermarket sat radio would be the best option
the XM commander is made to be used in your situation, its very comapct and oem like in its apparance and operation
(its personaly what I use)
infact there is a blitsafe part that will directly power the commander and feed its audio through the factory headunit
call check enfig's site or e-mail him with questions as the exact blitzsafe part numbers escape me now


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Looking for clean XM integration - '03 A6 (VReihenmotor6)*

What radio do you have?


----------



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Looking for clean XM integration - '03 A6 ([email protected])*

I know I have the Audi Symphony double din radio w/6 disk in-dash. Not sure of the specs or anything like that.
I have been giving thought to putting a radio in the ash tray, like a Roady XT or something like that. Only thing is I'm not sure if I can use that model without the docking station and plug in directly to the bottom so I can fit it in there. 
I guess I don't really want to see it is what it comes down to. I wish I could make my factory radio SAT capable.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Looking for clean XM integration - '03 A6 (sundaydriver)*

the XM commander is the smallest display around because it usese a separate "brain" located else where in the car, using this: it will be a plug and play install
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








otherwise 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








with 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop...R.jpg


----------

